# The Erotic Fine Art Photography Of Angelo Victor Mercure



## Iron Bamboo (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello, fellow board members.
My name is Angelo Victor Mercure and I am a former photojournalist (Reuters). 
I currently document the Southeast Asian transgendered demimonde in a wide-ranging series of black-and-white monotones and duotones.
I have exhibited my work in prestigious Manhattan, West Hollywood, and San Francisco galleries.
IF you are NOT offended by adult themes, please feel comfortable to view my professional website: *edit due to content*
*edit to keep from being spam*
This thread is NOT meant to offend anyone nor provoke mean-spirited responses from anyone who may be offended.
If someone is offended, I apologize in advance.
If someone feels the need to make mean-spirited responses, these responses will not be acknowledged.
Thank you very much for your time.
Respectfully,
Angelo Victor Mercure


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

I edit out your links and email because they walk a fine line for a few things.  The images in your site are a bit too graphic for posting on this site.  Keep in mind that this is a family forum.  I did see that you gave appropriate warnings but you do have to remember that anyone over the age of thirteen is allowed here.  Your email and the message that follows seems like you're looking for something from the members here but, yet again, it walks that fine line.  Our policy is to ban members that spam our forums but it seems like you weren't actually trying to spam, you were just misplaced.  Again, welcome to our forum and I hope to see more from you.


----------

